# What is the next step in my progression?



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

Honestly both decisions are totally up to you and it seems you're already taking things step-by-step.

For airs, as long as your jump technique is extremely solid, it's fine to go to either medium jumps or 180s next, either is one step up so there's not really a wrong choice either way.

For jibs, it's up to you again, both are logical next steps. You're basically asking if you should learn boardslides on the small jibs first or advance your 50/50s one step further to slightly more advanced boxes/rails.

Neither is a wrong choice, just depends on which skill you want to prioritise. Either way, no matter what you choose it seems you're keeping your skills and progression fairly balanced so you're doing things right already.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Two things helped me a lot. 

1. A practice block. I made one out of a solid plastic parking curb but look them up and see if you can figure something similar out. Anyways. I spent a good bit of time popping and ollieing onto it in various board presses, board slides and spinning on it evenly. It will help teach the technics you will use while in motion. Body posture, board feel, popping into various positions and so many other things. Which will give confidence. 

2. I made a small summer jib park. With a small ramp and a box jib the first year and a PVC pipe the next year. And I applied those technics I learned on the practice block and put them together with forward motion in a controlled environment. Once I was able to get to the mountains I just had to adapt a little to snow and speed but holy shit it helped.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I am only slightly ahead of you in progression. Last year was the 1st time I tried street style rails that required an Ollie on from the side. I started as small as I could find and this one was perfect. 

I made some, missed some, but never really crashed. More sliding off one side or other. This was in a small park served via a tow rope so I got a lot of laps. I will be hiking a lot of features this year to help get a ton of reps on some "slightly" larger ones. I suggest this as it will build muscle memory, let you be on the feature a lot instead of the chair line. Maybe do 5 hikes to every ride down the chair to the same feature. 

Since you are very comfortable with the ride on ones. You might try this. Hit it a few times since it's a ride on and then move your take of point one board over and add a "very" small pop and land on the rail. It is still the same ride on but this will help you learn the angle for take off. You may slide off the opposite side, let it go don't try to save it. Try again I truly bet the 2nd time you do this you will land on and not slide off. Try this a little and move over a little more each time. this may also be helpful to progress 

Good luck and keep at it, small slow and steady 

Here is the small feature I found


----------



## onthefence (Dec 16, 2010)

What kind of boardslides first? Bs to fakie? FS to regular? What's the best logical steps to take?


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

Either is fine.

Typically people learn BS board to fakie since it's easier than frontboard to regular, but there's nothing wrong with learning frontboard to regular first if you want a challenge.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I did FS as I was much more comfortable getting onto the rail with it in front of me. I was also concentrating on 50/50's just to not add more complexity. Later that day I was popping into the boardslides. Still not totally 90 degrees but getting more comfortable getting on and sliding the rail each time.


----------

